# Guggenheim Museum painted by me



## mateoss122 (Dec 22, 2011)

Just go here on facebook http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...361198.357362947792.1248142093&type=1&theater
and click "i like it", i need your votes in that competition,
Thank you very much )


----------



## prem (Jan 7, 2012)

Hi, mateoss! Great Painting. I've liked it on facebook (I hope that's what you mean). Best of luck for the competition.


----------



## laceyjo (Jan 25, 2012)

This is a beautiful piece of work mateoss! I am working with watercolors and they are very difficault to use, but are fun and extraordinary once you understand them  I love your structure and how well you stayed calm and content with it  Im looking forward to seeing more of your work  
-Lacey Jo


----------



## dyNe (Feb 29, 2012)

it was a great piece..
i really like it


----------



## pencils (Feb 10, 2012)

The somewhat unpredictable nature of watercolors is what keeps me interested in them...after close to 30 odd years of working with them, I have come to understand how colors react with each other and the paper I use but there is always that edge of disaster/possibility that is fun....though I must say, it`s fun when I`m pleased with the results but not fun when I ain`t. I am not surprised by pencil drawing or oils painting...water color on the other hand is always a challenge, at least the way I use them it is. First got interested in watercolors after seeing an exhibition by Ming Ma in Concordia university in Montreal...contacted him, he selected me for his class and his influence can still be seen in my work today. But there is a learning curve with water color and I hope I never get to a point where I think I know it all with the medium.


----------

